# Sonderteiche



## Limnos (18. Juni 2013)

Hi

Da ich eine große Pflanzenvielfalt liebe, ist mir manche, oft seltene Pflanze im Teich unter die Räder gekommen: robustere, besser gesagt, __ wuchernde Pflanzen haben sie unterdrückt, ohne dass ich dies bei der Vielfalt rechtzeitig bemerkt hätte. Das hat mich bald auf die Idee gebracht, kleine "Spezialteiche" einzurichten. Das konnten sein: Badewannen, Duschtassen, kleinere Kunststoffteiche oder auch Folienreste. Vorteil dieser kleinen Teiche ist, dass man zum einen keine Wucherpflanzen hineinsetzt, zum anderen, dass man die Übersicht behält. Hinzu kommt noch, dass sie sich schnell erwärmen. Ein trapezförmiges Stück zwischen Weg und einer viereckigen Eisenwanne wurde "gerodet", etwas ausgehoben (ca 20 cm Tiefe) und ein Folienrest, der etwa 1/2 qm groß war, fand noch eine nützliche Verwendung. Letztes Jahr bestückte ich diesen Teich mit einer Schale __ Pillenfarn, einer Schale __ Kleefarn, einer Schale mit __ Igelschlauch und, mehr emers kam noch ein Topf mit __ Lungenenzian dazu. Alle vier haben den Winter in der Pfütze überstanden, obwohl sie bis auf den Grund durchgefroren war. Kürzlich sind noch eine Schale mit __ Froschkraut und eine mit Fischkraut dazugekommen. Wenn ich Schale sage, meine ich die meist schwarzen Plastikschalen, in denen Lebensmittel wie z.B. Gehacktes oder Schnitzel etc. verpackt sind. Bis die verrottet sind, ist die Lehm Sandmischung gut durchwurzelt. Ob die Schale unten Löcher hat oder nicht, macht nach meiner Erfahrung keinen Unterschied. Ich möchte jetzt einige der Pflanzen vorstellen. Es sind keine Pflanzen, die einem `Ohs´und `Ahs´ entlocken, aber sie sind in der Natur bedroht und/oder selten, und man kann mit ihrer Pflege einen Beitrag zur Arterhaltung leisten. Ich habe die Pflanzen übrigens alle bei Händlern gekauft und keine der Natur entnommen. Sie bilden auch oft eine Basis um mit einem Botanischen Garten ins "Tauschgeschäft" zu kommen und so an weitere Raritäten zu kommen. Vielleicht habe ich damit den einen oder anderen auf den Geschmack gebracht.
Bilder: 1,2 Igelschlauch (Baldellia ranunculoides) Bild 3 Pillenfarn (Pilularia globulifera), Bild 4 Kleefarn (Marsilia quadrifolia) Bild 5 Froschkraut (Luronium natans) Bild6 Fischkraut (Groenlandia densa)
MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Hagalaz (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sonderteiche*

Ui sehr schöne Pflanzen Igelschlau ist doch stark gefährdet wenn ich mich recht entsinne oder?
__ Pillenfarn hatte ich auch mal aber ist leider verschwunden  stimmt es das er es nicht verträgt wenn der Boden zu Nährstoffhaltig ist? 
Vierblättriger __ Kleefarn habe ich auch der hat sich letztes Jahr im ganzen Teich ausgebreitet hatte mir noch überlegt auf Grund der geringen Winterhärte was rein zu holen habe das aber verschwitzt, dachte schon er wäre komplett weg aber siehe da er kommt wieder! Zwar nicht so stark wie letztes Jahr aber er kommt dieses Jahr wandert auf jedenfall ein wenig ins Haus zur Sicherheit! Wunderschöne Blattschmuckpflanze!
Ist das Fischkraut bei uns heimisch?

Ziehe den Hut vor deiner Sammlung *neidisch guck*

Nachtrag: hast du die Schalen einfach wie Pflanzkörber verwendet oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## pema (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sonderteiche*



> Es sind keine Pflanzen, die einem `Ohs´und `Ahs´ entlocken,MfG.



Hallo Wolfgang,
also mir entlocken sie Ohs und Ahs
ich glaube, du wohnst gar nicht so weit von mir entfernt. Solltest du mal Interesse an Tauschgeschäften haben (wobei: ich habe eigentlich gar nicht besonderes zum tauschen) melde dich mal bei mir. 
Eigentlich möchte ich deine Oase sowieso mal anschauen

petra


----------



## Hagalaz (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sonderteiche*

Sogar sehr viele Ohs und Ahs 
Ja mich würden auch mal deine Teich vorallem die Wintergartenteiche interessieren  muss ja ein riesiger Wintergarten sein!


----------



## Limnos (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sonderteiche*

Hi

@ Darius: ich verwende kaum diese Gitterkörbe. Für hohe Pflanzen sind sie mir nicht standfest genug. Normale Blumentöpfe, für Pflanzen mit Ausbreitungstendenz Schalen unterschiedlicher Größe und für ganz große Sachen: halbierte 20-50 Liter Kanister.
Die Wintergartenteiche sind aus meiner Sicht relativ uninteressant, da für die meisten Wasserpflanzen die Lichtfülle nicht ausreicht. Großpflanzen beschatten inzwischen ziemlich viel. Der Wintergarten hat 70 qm.
Fischkraut ist bei uns heimisch, es wurde früher zu den Laichkräutern unter dem Namen Potamogeton densum gezählt. 
@ Petra, Darius: Besuch nach Voranmeldung ist mir willkommen Tel. Nr per PN
 Rundfrage: Wer hat Caldesia parnassifolia, Symplocarpus foetidus, __ Iris spuria, Regnellidium diphyllum oder Brasenia schreberi ?

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Michael der 2. (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sonderteiche*

Hi Wolfgang

Da bringst du mich auf ne Idee...
Ich habe auch noch Folienreste. Jeweils vier abgeschnittene Ecken. Das würden auch noch so kleine Pfützen werden, die ich im Garten noch unterbringen könnte. Leider handelt es sich um EDPM, welche ja nicht so leicht zu einem Ganzen zusammengefügt werden können. Sonst hätte ich das einfach mal gewagt...
Mal schaun

Grüße Michael


----------



## Nymphaion (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sonderteiche*



Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Leider handelt es sich um EDPM, welche ja nicht so leicht zu einem Ganzen zusammengefügt werden können.
> 
> Grüße Michael



Gerade EPDM lässt sich leicht verbinden. Das geht mit jedem Flickzeug für Fahrradschläuche


----------



## Limnos (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sonderteiche*

Ich schiebe noch mal zwei Bilder nach, die ich heute gemacht habe. 
Beim Algenauskämmen riss ich ein Stück vom __ Pillenfarn ab, und siehe da: man konnte sehen, warum er so heißt. Diese Pillen - Sporokarpe genannt - enthalten Mikro- und Makrosporen, vergleichbar Pollen und Samenanlage der Blütenpflanzen. Hierin unterscheiden sich Pillenfarne von den bekannten Farnen, bei denen aus einer Spore zunächst ein Vorkeim hervorgeht, auf dem dann eine Art Befruchtung stattfindet.
Die zweite "Rarität" ist der Zarte __ Gauchheil (Anagallis tenellus) ebenfalls eine stark bedrohte Pflanze. Sie wächst noch in dem Topf,in dem sie gekauft wurde und steht jetzt in voller Blüte. Sie ist nicht in meinem Miniteich, sondern in einem Blumenkasten, der an einer senkrechten Teichwand befestigt ist und je nach Wasserstand zu einem Viertel bis zur Hälfte seiner Höhe eintaucht. Auch das ist eine Möglichkeit, innerhalb eines Teichs eine Sonderzone für störanfälligere Pflanzen zu schaffen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sonderteiche*

Hallo Wolfgang,

der __ Gauchheil ist aber sehr hübsch!


----------



## S.Reiner (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sonderteiche*

Hallo Wolfgang 
Das ist ja sehr interessant würde gern auch noch was dazu lernen .
410 deine PLZ 
513 ist meine 
das ist ja fast ein Katzensprung von hier .
Gruss Reiner


----------



## pema (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sonderteiche*

Hallo zusammen, 
langsam hört es sich doch nach einem 'Klassenausflug' an. 
Vielleicht sollten wir uns mal bzgl. der 'Besichtigung' von Wolfgangs Garten absprechen...dann muss er ja nur noch "ja" sagen
petra


----------



## S.Reiner (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sonderteiche*

Hallo Petra 
Das wer mir auch recht ist doch schön wenn mann mal miteinander wissen austauschen kann .
Hoffe das Wolfgang da auch mitmacht .


----------



## Limnos (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sonderteiche*

Hi

Diesem smiley kann ich echt nicht widerstehen! Also wann?

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

